# Dahlonega's Six Gap Century



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been doing this ride for several years now...

Last couple years the attendance seemed to be a bit off (maybe cause of weather), but this year I had some serious trouble finding lodging accommodations. 

Is attendance up or did I wait too long to find a place to stay? Anyone have an idea?

Hopefully, the weather is nice and everyone comes out to attend. LOOKING FORWARD TO IT! (now that I have a place to sleep )


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

No idea on attendance. I'm about an hour south so I just drive.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

It seems like accomodations always fill up for that weekend. This will be my 6th year doing it and last year I just drove (I'm 40 miles west of Atlanta) the morning of the event. I think attendence was down last year because of all the flooding in Atlanta. I think people thought that north GA had the same flooding...and I recall it raining on Saturday. It was down the year before because that was when gas prices spiked and there were localized outages/shortages. That year the closest accomodations I could was in Cumming. I remember lucking out and our hotel was right beside a gas station....saw a tanker come up and quickly got in line....everywhere else on that exit was out of gas. That was a sucky time for sure.


----------

